# New brown flowers?



## computer07 (Oct 3, 2008)

my plant is still only a few weeks into flowering, and has very little and clear trichs...but the flowers are oranging and browning already, is this normal?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2008)

normal. You wouldn't happen to have any closeups of your fine girl, do ya? Sounds like a profusion/deficiency problem.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 3, 2008)

could be your ph.


----------



## computer07 (Oct 5, 2008)

well heres a pic...


----------



## Growdude (Oct 5, 2008)

There fine, some strains get red hairs earlyer, bumping the around can do it or if there pollenated.

look good to me!


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 10, 2008)

they look sexy huh grow??


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 10, 2008)

They look good but I do see where they're dying on top.How is your heat?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 10, 2008)

Nothing wrong with those 

Some of mine are exactly the same, different strains mature differently, are any of your lower leaves yellowing?

Your obviously growing outside, whats your weather like?


----------



## computer07 (Oct 10, 2008)

yes im growing outdoors this year. The weather is in the mid 80's , no humidity, some days have strong gust of wind but i dont think that would affect it...i cant really change the ph very easilly. but they are looking better now...but on my larger 8ft plants i can see a little bit of flower burn, i cant tell what its from, maybe they are going through puberty, i believe they will turn out to be sexy plants all and all.


----------

